# Wellness Large Breed vs Core??



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

:help:Hello there,

Do any of you use Wellness Supermix Large Breed? What is the diffrence between Wellness CORE and the Large Breed formula?? Any imput on these foods would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

I realize CORE is grain free.....Is this the only major diffrence? How do your dogs do on it? Axel has been having problems with Natural Balance so Im trying to decide if I should switch to something else.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

How old is Axel? Have you fed anything else? What kinds of problems? Do you suspect food allergies, or is it something else?

~Kristin


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Axel is 2 1/2. He has been having loose stools. We have had him almost a year and the past few months he has had loose runny stools. We were told by his previous owner (the breeder) that he had a corn allergy and he was on TOTW. I was unable to get that food in my area so we put him on Natural Balance. We went to the vet and he checked out fine...no problems and she suggested Science Diet Sensitive Stomach but I think Science Diet is junk. He is a LARGE Shepherd 27 inches from the withers and 110 lbs. Im thinking maybe he is lacking something in his diet. He seems like he is always starving! Also, whenever he eats table food...I mean ANY table food, he gets terrible dirreah. He is bad about swiping food when we arn't looking but we never give him table foods because he always gets sick ):


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

He has the loose stools off and on....its not every time but enough to cause concern. I should also mention he licks and chews his back feet. Something is going on ):


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

my gsd has always thrived on core. as far as your dog seeming like he is always starving....he's not. every gsd ive known would eat and never stop if you let them. kimba is almost 25 inches and ranges from 64-67 lbs. if i fed her every time she acted hungry, she would be a blimp. at 110 pounds its pretty unlikely your dog is too lean.


----------



## tugginntrackin715 (Apr 23, 2010)

i think the core has a higher amount of protein than the large breed, i believe the large breed is around 22 and the core is around 41. my girl is still growing so i switched her from natural balance ( pudding stools and it smelt awful) to wellness large breed super5mix and she seems to be doing real good. she got over parvo so i had to switch to natural balance L.I.D. since she couldnt have hardly any other dry dog food and wasnt able to do raw like before. im sure your dog would do great on wellness core, i just use large breed since shes growing and too much protein may cause her to grow too fast. both seem to be great foods, i think the major difference is the grain free and different protein content.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

tugginntrackin715 said:


> i just use large breed since shes growing and too much protein may cause her to grow too fast..


this is not correct. high protein from meat sources will not cause large breed pups to grow too fast.

its doubtful orijen large breed puppy (at 40% protein) would be so incredibly popular if it was constatntly causing growth issues with large breed pups. they control the Ca levels which is more of an issue.


----------



## tugginntrackin715 (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry, just something i have been told a bunch and read a bunch about the protein in kibbles being too high so i figured it was right.


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Well...I had a sample bag of the Welness Large Breed. We have been using it for 3 days mixed with his old food. His has smelly gas. This was never an issue before. Is this a bad sign?!


----------

